# The one thing that i love MORE than double-S



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

C, if you love your mother make sure she changes those wheels


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

SailinSand said:


> School is hard enough, if you have the means to why not help your kid along *while they' busting ass for their futures *(as long as they're making good grades and staying out of trouble)


except... he's not. 
now what? :dunno:


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Boile said:


> except... he's not.
> now what? :dunno:


How do we know he's not?

I mean it looks like he gets his play time in, but we don't know what his grades and study habits are like? :dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

SailinSand said:


> How do we know he's not?
> 
> I mean it looks like he gets his play time in, but we don't know what his grades and study habits are like? :dunno:


He's posted about his drug activities.
He works at bars and by the amount of pics he's posted, he spends quite a lot of time there.
He's posted many threads asking people to help him with his homework. Last time I asked what he does during class, he said he text messges.

I've been there, done that. Trust me, I know school is.
From what I see, there is no way he has good grades. Unless he buys the answers. 
Even if he has good grades, he's not busting his a$$, that's for sure.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Boile said:


> *He's posted about his drug activities.*
> He works at bars and by the amount of pics he's posted, he spends quite a lot of time there.
> *He's posted many threads asking people to help him with his homework. Last time I asked what he does during class, he said he text messges. *


I was totally unaware of that. Really???


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Boile said:


> He's posted about his drug activities.
> He works at bars and by the amount of pics he's posted, he spends quite a lot of time there.
> He's posted many threads asking people to help him with his homework. Last time I asked what he does during class, he said he text messges.
> 
> ...


Some people can party AND get top grades without cheating. :thumbup:

:angel:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

SailinSand said:


> Money for other recreational activities that she wont give you funds for?:angel:


suck d|ck for crack.. as bob


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi, I have an H2. Why is everyone flipping me off?


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Spiderm0n said:


> Hi, I have an H2. Why is everyone flipping me off?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

over-priced Chrysler... :eeps:


Never cared much for most of the MB line. Dunno why... perhaps it's because I'm still closer to my birth than I am my death... :dunno:



translation: It's for old people.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Spiderm0n said:


> Hi, I have an H2. Why is everyone flipping me off?


lmfao:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

GBauer said:


> over-priced Chrysler... :eeps:
> 
> Never cared much for most of the MB line. Dunno why... perhaps it's because I'm still closer to my birth than I am my death... :dunno:
> 
> translation: It's for old people.


worst statement ever.

it is like saying our BMW's are just prop plane without the wings or 4 wheel motorcycles from WWII era.

it's quite obvious you never owned a mercedes. own one. drive one around for a year and you'll see why they are so well respected.

oh, and in a crash, i would rather be in a mercedes then any other car (even a volvo).... as long as what's her name isn't with me in France.


----------



## chandlerkg (Dec 9, 2007)

The S class is a classic but the one thing I don't like is the tackiness of having the buttons for the seats on the doors. Gawky looking.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

chivas said:


> worst statement ever.
> 
> it is like saying our BMW's are just prop plane without the wings or 4 wheel motorcycles from WWII era.
> 
> ...


Get real pal.

HGilmore has one.

They are for really old people.

Nuff said.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Double-S said:


> Get real pal.
> 
> HGilmore has one.
> 
> ...


For once, we agree on something! :rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Double-S said:


> Get real pal.
> 
> HGilmore has one.
> 
> ...


S Class, yes. the new C class is just insane.

and oh... why did BMW make the E30 M3? could it be because of Mercedes' 190E 16v? that's right, someone else got to the racing game before BMW...

get real pal, BMW will always be #2


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

chivas said:


> get real pal, BMW will always be #2


Hey pal, why are Asians so sensitive about their mercs?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Double-S said:


> Hey pal, why are Asians so sensitive about their mercs?


i dunno.... i guess it's a cultural thing like eating with chopsticks and chicken feet.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

chivas said:


> S Class, yes. the new C class is just insane.
> 
> and oh... why did BMW make the E30 M3? could it be because of Mercedes' 190E 16v? that's right, someone else got to the racing game before BMW...


Why not start with the SS, SSK and Silver Arrows? The 300SEL 6.3 (and the Red Pig), and the W116 450SEL 6.9? The world's first two Q cars, a formula BMW would later go on to patent...

....but then again, why did Mercedes acquire AMG?



> get real pal, BMW will always be #2


The whole 'one is better than the other' thing is so cliched...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I see more S-classes than e30s. Heck, I've been behind a S65 more than once in the local hot dog place's drive thru. I'd take one over a 7-series, but I'm not into big cars.


----------

